# Any Ideas?



## colinsuds (Aug 20, 2005)

hey everyone. Well today our washer broke. And as usual as soon as i see a peace of junk I think to myself "what can i make out of this?" well if any body has any ideas of what i can do with an old washer PLEASE GIVE THEM TO ME!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

#1. Take out the mixing solenoid. The part where the water lines connect in the back. It can be used to trigger air operated props.

#2. If it has the plastic tub, that can be used to make a fairly good sized cauldron. 

#3. There are lots of good linkages, mounts and springs underneath that can come in handy building animated props in the future.


----------



## colinsuds (Aug 20, 2005)

thank you Vlad.


----------



## haunt_master11 (Aug 26, 2005)

Hey colinsuds, perhaps save the structure of the washing machine for an easy Monster in the Box prop. Just use a basic pop up mechanism and put it inside the old washing machine (once it's all cleaned out), and perhaps decorate it to look like a worn down crate of some sort. Or use your imagination to what you want it to look like or be, like I just did LOL  Good Luck


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

I'm also just remembering that I'm still not done cursing myself out for not saving the water pump from the last one.


----------

